# X300 - Electronic Control Module



## schnej2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello All, New Member here. I purchased my first JD in the fall (X300). After the first 2 hours, it would not start, it would only crank if I jump started it but would not spark, dealer came and picked it up and replaced the electronic control module. Now here it is April with 3.5 hours on it and it is doing the same thing. Dealer is coming in a few days to pick it back up. Honestly I am worried I have some electrical problem thats shorting or frying the module? Does JD have a lemon law? What should I expect? Could I request a swap to a new one? Thoughts? 

Thanks


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

I believe you can swap, but you'd have to consult your warranty papers.
2 ECM's in less than a year sounds pretty fishy....


----------

